# First boat fish today!



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

FULL PULL boys just got one around 25lbs.
Congrats guys!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

where out of?


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life said:


> where out of?


Off of Navarre


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

25lb what cobe?


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

come on!!!!! some details please!!!


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Full Pull
Caught around 1pm off of navarre area
36" Cobia
Angler: Tyler Jenkins

Havent got the weight report yet, what else?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So much for the idea the water temp has to be at a certain point because it's still pretty damn cold!


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

awesome thanks for the info


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

last time i checked water temp was 2 weeks ago and it was 65 deg


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

We caught it at about 1 p.m. It was 31.1lbs


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow awesome!!!!!!


----------

